
Reddit is down - celticninja
https://www.reddit.com/r/all
======
blakdawg
[https://status.fastly.com/incidents/rp4mvyd4tzx1](https://status.fastly.com/incidents/rp4mvyd4tzx1)

------
danso
FYI [http://www.redditstatus.com/](http://www.redditstatus.com/)

~~~
ojosilva
Request rate is very low all of a sudden. Could that be a result of the DDOS
attack?

------
GoatzRule
It seems like there is currently a widespread DDoS ongoing at the moment

------
ojosilva
Looks like a major internet catastrophe. CNN, Reddit, Github.io...

------
sitepodmatt
imgix down. Status page is green though (Linode style communication - soon to
be updated with partial outage affecting a minority of customers ;D )

